# Need advice - abandoned kitten (NorCal)



## CJinCA

Haven't been on here for awhile, but the situation is becoming more urgent. 
My neighbor feeds a feral colony near her ranch. Over the summer, someone dropped off a 4-6 month old kitten that is definitely NOT feral. Every time she goes there, the kitten wants to leave with her, and she's heartbroken every time she has to leave it. Her husband won't allow her to take it home. We've tried some avenues to find it a home, but no luck yet (she doesn't want to try craigslist). Now that the we're heading into fall / winter, we really want to find it a nice home. 

We do have room in our house for another cat, and could afford it, the problem is the 2 (7 yo spayed females) we already have. Squeek would probably not have any issues with a newcomer. The problem is Lickorish. She is so attached to Squeek, and it took her so long before she became friends with my husband (she wouldn't stay in the same room with him the 1st 4 months), hubby doesn't want to rock the boat. He's afraid she'll revert back to how she was at the beginning. We were also told by their former foster Mom that Lickorish would attack other cats that became friendly with Squeek, and advised us not to get another cat. There were a lot of cats in that foster house, and it was probably a stressful place for Lickorish. She's a very sensitive, skittish kitty. Currently the foster Mom has more than she can handle. One part of me says give it a try, but I'm also worried about how Lickorish would react. 

Any advice, ideas? Know anyone in the SF Bay Area, or Pinole / Calistoga that could help out? Lets get this baby out of the woods.


----------



## CJinCA

Probably wasn't clear in my op. Should we try to take this kittie in? How could we get Lickorish to accept her? Are the chances better since its a kitten? Neighbor is going there tomorrow, and we are expecting rain soon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

CJin,
I vote for trying with the kitten!
If nothing else...you're giving her a better chance for staying healthy and finding a forever home for her!
Best case scenario, is she fits in with you guys!!
Sharon


----------



## marie73

How far are you from Sharon? She can just change her user name again....


----------



## 10cats2dogs

marie73 said:


> How far are you from Sharon? She can just change her user name again....


LOL! Good try Marie! But I have reached the "Comfort Level" of the cats I now have! I don't want to upset the apple cart!!
NOW....you on the other hand, probably have some room...
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset

I would go for it if it were me. If you have a room that can be a safe room and do a proper slow introduction perhaps even giving it extra time you could be saving a life. I think it's worth it to at least try. In any case it might be easier to find someone else willing to take the kitten once it has been vetted and acclimated to indoor living. 

I have adopted younger cats with adults and it does seem to go smoother to me, but it does still take time for introductions.


----------



## spirite

CJ, could you give her a temporary home while you try to get her adopted? 

I'm sort of "fostering" an emaciated, declawed 6-8 month old kitten who appeared at my door a month ago. I was feeding her outside, but my other stray kept chasing her further away, and then it started to get cold, and she had absolutely no padding. Just bones and fur.  

She's in the guest bedroom and my girls haven't met her yet, though they know she's there, and she knows they're here. Things seem to be ok as long as they can ignore each other's existence.

I definitely cannot keep her, because my girls are 14 and not okay with change or with other cats. But I don't want to bring the poor thing to the shelter if I don't have to, so I've put up flyers at the pet stores and my vet clinic, posted on craigslist, and have asked everyone I know to spread the word. 

I'm hoping she gets lucky and can go to a home without having to spend time at the shelter. 

Maybe that would be the case with this little kitten too.


----------



## Jenny bf

I vote to bring her in and give her a safe enviroment. If you do the intros, even if she intergrates well, you could still just foster as being able to promote a kitten that is in a domesticated, healthy state and gets on well with other cats gives a better chance at a new home.


----------



## CJinCA

Update: Found someone who wants the kitten if it will get along with her dog. According to her, the dog is lazy and ignores cats, so hoping it will work out. Will probably be another week before they can go get the kitten. 

There are 2 more cats in this colony who are abandoned pets and very friendly. My neighbor has found a local rescue group that is going to help her get them into foster homes. Then they'll start on the not so friendly ones, one at a time, to see if any of them could be adoptable.


----------



## spirite

Fingers crossed that it works out and that the kitten and the dog get along well!


----------



## CJinCA

Kitten has been removed from the colony. My neighbor is going to foster it for now, but it is still at their ranch with her husband. Apparently, despite his earlier objections, he has taken a liking to the kitten, so she may have found her furever home!!! They haven't named her yet.

Unfortunately, another, much younger kitten has now been dumped at the colony. The poor thing is scared, and the feeders haven't been able to get close yet.


----------



## spirite

Aww, kittens do have a way of turning around people who thought they didn't like cats! 

It's depressing that there's another dumped kitten.  Do people really not understand that cats who once had homes are not going to be ok being dumped outside, and that ferals and socialized cats are not the same?? SO frustrating. I hope the people who feed the colony are able to take the new little one in.


----------



## cat owner again

How do you dump an animal and walk away?


----------



## Heather72754

I have no earthly idea - but I do have LOTS of ideas for what I would like to happen to people who do. :devil


----------



## bluemilk

It sounds like you've got at least 2 caring people for this kitto! Do you think the guy who owns the ranch might become her cat daddy?


----------

